# Unable to reinstall Deluge on FreeBSD 10



## Link01 (Jun 30, 2014)

Good day,

I've recently upgraded to FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p3 and I'm having difficulties reinstalling Deluge torrent client from /usr/ports/net-p2p/deluge. I'm trying to install it using the following `make WITHOUT_X11=yes install clean` command and shortly after I'm presented with the below code.

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===> Staging rc.d startup script(s)
===>  Installing for deluge-1.3.6_3,1
===>  Checking if net-p2p/deluge already installed
===>   Registering installation for deluge-1.3.6_3,1
pkg-static: Plist error, directory listed as a file: lib/python2.7/site-packages/deluge-1.3.6-py2.7.egg-info
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/deluge
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-p2p/deluge
```

I have stumbled over the following http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2014-April/091618.html and I'm unsure if this is a fix for me or how to 





> inspect their ${LOCALBASE}/lib/pythonX.Y/site-packages directory, and remove any packages that reference old versions of setuptools or distribute.


----------



## youngunix (Jun 30, 2014)

You should have kept on reading, the solution is posted clearly in that message:


> Some examples of entries that may be removed are:
> 
> 1) distribute-0.6.35-py2.7.egg
> 2) setuptools-0.6c11-py2.7.egg
> ...



And ${LOCALBASE} refers to /usr/local/. So, go to ${LOCALBASE}/lib/pythonX.Y/site-packages and remove the entries and reinstall devel/py-setuptools27.

P.S.: pythonX.Y should be python2.7, and while you are at it check if your make.conf has this entry `DEFAULT_VERSIONS=python=2.7`.

Good Luck,


----------

